

[Microsoft Employee]stung by Azure Data Transfer fees - josephcooney
http://timheuer.com/blog/archive/2012/04/09/sql-azure-data-transfer-billing-fees.aspx

======
benologist
Where stung is $55, because he didn't realize databases use bandwidth when you
connect to the over the Internet.

~~~
josephcooney
That was the title he gave to the article.

